# Cr. BULLOSA



## FredHoogendoorn (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi there,
I'm a Cryptocoryne addict from the Netherlands and for a long time looking for Cr. Bullosa. Is there anyone who can help? Thnx, Fred


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! You can post a "wanted" ad in the For Sale forum. You can't sell things there until you have enough posts in other forums, but you can buy things there immediately.


----------

